# Nuts and seeds and FODMAP



## tebe (Jul 4, 2010)

Any ideas if nuts and seeds are FODMAP high or low? They're not mentioned on any list that I have seen.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.healthhype.com/nutrition-guide-for-fructose-malabsorption.html has a few nuts and seeds listed as OK for fructose malabsorption.http://nz.lifestyle.yahoo.com/new-idea/health/article/-/7096229/eat-your-way-to-a-flat-stomach-with-the-low-fodmap-diet/ says they are all OKI might start with the ones on the first link in small quantities and see if you tolerate them.For all the intolerance type issues some people may tolerate some things in small amounts, so there can be a bit of trial and error. For things where there isn't any information I would see how eliminating those works, and if the rest of the diet controls the symptoms without nuts and seeds then you can start trying small (like 1 ounce or less for nuts and seeds, a serving size of those is really quite small as they are calorie and nutrient dense) of the things you would like to add back and see how that goes.


----------

